# Flying Crank Ghost



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all. 

It looks like I will be in a rush to get a flying crank ghost done before October 23rd. Monster Guts has everything but the ghost on a 7-10 day lead and 5 days ship to AZ. Cutting it close. But, I have a question about hanging this. 

This is going to be outside in public view. A crypt is not wanted. Any suggestions on how to have it operational with out a crypt? Where do you hang it from. I would like it to be free standing if possible. That way I can have it anywhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I hung mine from a tree untill I cut the tree down. Now I hang it from a mansard from my garage roof. 

Sounds like you're gonna need some sort of frame work such as PVC or wood if you truely want to be able to put it anywhere.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I am going to go with the PVC Frame. Dean at Monster Guts pretty much said the same thing. I ordered it today and hope it comes in time. 

I am excited to start working with props like this. It is new to me and I have tons of ideas. I would like to incorporate some of these in to other themes as well. I just have to get the brain working out of the box a little. 

Once I get the kit in, I will know then what size PVC to make the frame out of. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a design and plans you could work from or at least get you started. 
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fcgstd_FcgStand.html


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I made mine out of 1 1/4" pvc for strength.
I know 3/4" is not strong enough.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there an optimal height for these FCG's?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I built a 2X3 frame to hold up my FCG because I didn't want to drill holes in my ceiling. Here's a picture of it in the yard (it was ghoulishly warm in N.E. that year!) I painted the frame black and built it about 2" short of the ceiling height, otherwise you can't set it upright. Adjust the FCG height by trimming the fishing line. Experiment to have it visible from outside, mine is in a second floor window so he's hanging a little higher to be seen from the ground outside. I dissasemble the base from the frame for storage.

"Plans, what plans? We don't need no stinking plans!"


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Got some more information on where this little ghosty is going. 

I am helping with a 60' haunted tunnel. It is going to be part of a train ride. I am going to try and get some pictures. It is part of an HOA Halloween party. As the train comes out of the tunnel, there is a stucco wall the ends and then there is a wooden 2x6 gazebo like structure above the path way. There is a tennis court on either side. The rafters will be perfect to hang the FCG but it will only be about 10' from the riders. Is this too close? Will they see too much of the mechanical? I could still use the free standing frame and push it back another 5 feet or so. Good news is there are plenty of places to hang my black lights. 

Part of the difficulty for me is, I have never worked with these before so I can not tell how much can be seen or not seen in the dark. 

Thanks.


----------

